# Sprinkler head proximity to recessed light



## Speedy Petey

This would have nothing to do with the electric code. Ask your sprinkler installer.


----------



## RIVETER

Speedy Petey said:


> This would have nothing to do with the electric code. Ask your sprinkler installer.


Possibly building code as well.


----------



## Southeast Power

Killer62 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Just trying to verify what is the Code for Recessed cans for lighting and the minimum distance for a ceiling Sprinkler head .


Can you clarify the question?
I think you are asking how far a recessed light should be from a sprinkler.
Is that your question?


----------



## MDShunk

A recessed light may be 0" from a sprinkler head.


----------



## bduerler

check NFPA 13


----------



## luckylerado

A regular sprinkler head <not recessed> in the ceiling <not sidewall> shall be no less than 6" from the edge of a recessed fixture up to 250 watt. Surface mounted fixtures are 24" or calculated based on the maximum dimension of the obstruction.


----------



## pjholguin

Lucky, where did you find this information?


----------



## luckylerado

NFPA 13 T8.3.2.5(b) and 8.6.5.2.1.3


----------



## pjholguin

Thank you.


----------



## mikedl361

I'm not completely sure but I think it's 3 feet clearance of obstruction. I seen this on NFPA 13D section 8.2.5.2.


----------



## ElectricMetalTuba

They wont allow you to obstruct the spray pattern up close. Not really an issue for pot lights. Unless your pot light puts out 186 degrees its not going to set off the head.


----------



## farmantenna

Killer62 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Just trying to verify what is the Code for Recessed cans for lighting and the minimum distance for a ceiling Sprinkler head .


you should be fine with recessed light but not a surfaced mount light that would block the spray pattern. It's the sprinkler code


----------



## wildleg

hopefully killer62, the one-poster from miami on 8/17/2015 at 9:11 AM has already installed his recessed light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wildleg said:


> hopefully killer62, the one-poster from miami on 8/17/2015 at 9:11 AM has already installed his recessed light.


We can all hope. He maybe retired and enjoying it by now.


----------



## ElectricMetalTuba

wildleg said:


> hopefully killer62, the one-poster from miami on 8/17/2015 at 9:11 AM has already installed his recessed light.


I have never laughed so hard this year. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We need to dub these Resurrectionist threads! Back from the long dead.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

I was waiting for somebody to ask how far a WP receptacle outside a house should be from a sprinkler.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I was waiting for somebody to ask how far a WP receptacle outside a house should be from a sprinkler.


Is there a code reference for that you had in mind?


----------

